# Banks !!!!



## sallywi (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been so unlucky regarding the bank here in Luxor. 1st I transferred some money from UK to Barclays which took about 2 weeks as they said I failed security on the phone. Then the day the money transferred and I was so happy, the banks closed. Even when every bank opened in Luxor Barclays remained resolutely closed. I did not even have a card to access funds as I had just opened the account with the deposit from UK.

I ran out of money ages ago and have about 30 workers and suppliers awaiting payment on the building site I am developing with my Egyptian husband. We have borrowed to the hilt to give them at least something and to live ourselves.

Has anyone else had such a bad experience? Will Barclays in Luxor ever open again or is it just a case of more false promises? Is there any recourse to anyone?

Only one benefit - the Egyptian pound is dropping and my money is worth more in sterling.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sallywi said:


> I have been so unlucky regarding the bank here in Luxor. 1st I transferred some money from UK to Barclays which took about 2 weeks as they said I failed security on the phone. Then the day the money transferred and I was so happy, the banks closed. Even when every bank opened in Luxor Barclays remained resolutely closed. I did not even have a card to access funds as I had just opened the account with the deposit from UK.
> 
> I ran out of money ages ago and have about 30 workers and suppliers awaiting payment on the building site I am developing with my Egyptian husband. We have borrowed to the hilt to give them at least something and to live ourselves.
> 
> ...



I would have thought that your money would have already been converted into LE the minute it was transferred to Egypt so the falling bank rate wont affect you.

Sorry

Maiden


----------



## sallywi (Feb 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would have thought that your money would have already been converted into LE the minute it was transferred to Egypt so the falling bank rate wont affect you.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Maiden


Not at all, no need to apologise, there is a choice with Barclays, and I chose to keep it in sterling.


----------



## 6city (Feb 19, 2011)

Are banks working in Cairo?


----------



## sallywi (Feb 18, 2011)

6city said:


> Are banks working in Cairo?


The banks opened everywere for a few days a couple of weeks ago in most places but not my bank, which was annoying.

They have stated all the banks will open tomorrow which will be a huge relief to many people including me. I will be there at opening time I think. Otherwise I will have to start my own demonstration against the Central Bank of Egypt.

I am eager to know how the financial institutions will react after being closed for so long - the stock market and the currency situation.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Banks are "operational" today after a longggggg "holiday" for them! But boy could anyone get ANY money out of any banks?!!

Now it's a cash shortage, police shortage, and phone cards' shortage!! Great!


----------



## sallywi (Feb 18, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> Banks are "operational" today after a longggggg "holiday" for them! But boy could anyone get ANY money out of any banks?!!
> 
> Now it's a cash shortage, police shortage, and phone cards' shortage!! Great!


My bank manager kindly did come to the bank today although he said he was due holiday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yusof A (Dec 16, 2012)

What a difficult situation.

I'm hoping things would be better and no more turbulence in Egypt. I'm visiting Egypt next month and would be carrying a debit card from Dubai for expenses.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Yusof A said:


> What a difficult situation.
> 
> I'm hoping things would be better and no more turbulence in Egypt. I'm visiting Egypt next month and would be carrying a debit card from Dubai for expenses.


Those problems are long gone but be careful at the ATMs better to have someone watching your back.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I notice HSBC are only changing currency now into Egyptian Pounds if you have an HSBC Egypt bank account. Bank Misr is still letting visitors change currency.


----------

